# model 941



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Does anyone have info on this 22 mag revolver? I can't find one where I live.


----------



## plentyofpaws (Nov 7, 2008)

I used to own one and sold it. Should have never done that. It was a sweet shooter, I had the 4" barrel. Would love to find a snubbie.


----------



## quickstarr (Nov 26, 2008)

Nailer, Cabelas in Hamburg PA has a black 941 in .22 mag and it has a fairly short barrel. it's been sitting there about a month now and it's new.


----------



## nailer (Apr 26, 2009)

Checked out Cabelas on line today and the taurus isn't there.


----------



## Nerostarr (Jul 19, 2009)

You have to go to the store to see the gun. As of today 7-27-09 it's still sitting in the case.


----------

